# Day 12 since adding pressurized co2



## williammcginnis (Feb 12, 2006)

It's not a full tank shot, but here's a pic that gives an idea of the progress in my tank since adding co2 12 days ago. I don't know if this is good, average, not so good, etc... but I'm really pleased so far. I've tried in vain to grow plants without co2, but just got overrun by algae instead. Not this time! I did find a tiny bit of algae today on the leaves of one plant, but that's it. God, this is sooo fun! I can't wait to get christmas money so I can double my lighting. Right now I only have 1.5 wpg. Soon to have 3 wpg, can't wait!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

awesome! Looking good!

I'm glad there are quite a few making the leap to pressurized CO2 here. It really is the way to go if you want higher light, or more vigorous growth.

I will say though, with 3wpg, it will be a whole new game. I hope you know that. In my tank, if I don't trim the plants every week, they will come out of the top of the tank, and look messed up because the plants try to grow emerged.. lol
Plus you have to go through the whole thing with creating balance again, and it is way more touchy @ 3wpg than 1.5.

Shoot, 1.5wpg with pressurized CO2 ain't a bad setup at all bro.. looking good. I'd be half tempted to leave it as is


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Easy to say I am of the same opinion: CO2 is the thing in plant growing.

Harry


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

heh aint that the truth.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Looking very nice... I still need to get my CO2 hooked up to my tank full of blyxa.. I need to stop being so damn lazy...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

therizman1 said:


> Looking very nice... I still need to get my CO2 hooked up to my tank full of blyxa.. I need to stop being so damn lazy...


I have a tank full of japonica, and it is doing great without CO2. In fact I love that I don't have to trim it all the time. lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice work.

If you want your pics to just show up without us having to click the link, save them as a JPEG in Paint











DiPpY eGgS said:


> awesome! Looking good!
> 
> I'm glad there are quite a few making the leap to pressurized CO2 here. It really is the way to go if you want higher light, or more vigorous growth.
> 
> ...


Isnt it funny how different plants grow once theve emerged from the water? Ive always found that interesting.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> Isnt it funny how different plants grow once theve emerged from the water? Ive always found that interesting.


ya, most are like whole different plants, it seems..
Very interesting indeed!


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

looks good thanxs for sharin


----------

